# Capspray 115 fuse



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I blew this fuse. The outside assembly popped up, one of my guys tried to remove it and its in three pieces now.

How do I access the fuse to check it?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it one of the tube glass fuses with the metal end caps?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nevermind its the breaker assembly. Off to the repair shop.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweezers to pull it out?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Iv had mine pop before, I just pushed back in.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Iv had mine pop before, I just pushed back in.


Tried that it wouldn't stay down. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Is it one of the tube glass fuses with the metal end caps?


I thought so too when I started searching on my phone, but it was a breaker I told him to gently pry and see if it pops up, it came apart. There was a tiny spring, and two other parts. The breaker has a retainer or something on the back. Its only three months old surly covered. I will take it to our pump guy next week and hopefully get to see him tear it down so I will learn how to do it. 

I was about six hours from finishing a job and of course it happened on a Friday with no back up. Funny as I started spraying I thought I either really have this reduction perfect or this new sprayer finally was broken in and really laying down some cabinet paint. 

Guess who gets to work tomorrow so this job still comes in on time?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Alot of the time we don't carry a backup either, because we don't want the primary to think we have any doubt.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

It's always the ONE time I don't bring a backup.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It's always the ONE time I don't bring a backup.....


That would be the time.


----------

